# check out my band's NEW VIDEO!!! help us out!!



## chuckleach (Feb 23, 2010)

Go check out our new video: 

www.facebook.com/thisisthenoise

I have a HUGE favor to ask... would you be able to send out a quick tweet/facebook post asking people to check out the video at that link above? 
It would really help us get it out to the masses

You're the best! 

Chuck & The Noise


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good tune, I liked it.

Shared on FB.

Good luck in your endeavors!


----------

